# Nascar implements new points system



## bilgerat (Jan 23, 2017)

http://www.dalejr.com/media/2017/01...rack-product-with-new-stage-based-race-format


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2017)

NASCAR is still around, go figure.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 23, 2017)

NASCAR... taking a great sport and making it the most boring way to spend a Sunday afternoon.  Since 2001


----------



## dick7.62 (Jan 23, 2017)

When I have a choice between watching a NASCAR race and taking a nap, I take a nap.


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2017)

I wonder why football, baseball or basketball doesn't feel the need to change their format every year?


----------



## AM1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Nail in the coffin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2017)

Nascar continues to push its fan base away..


----------



## RacinNut (Jan 24, 2017)

Seems the only people that like it is the 12 on the panel last night, I have never heard such NASCARspeak like that in along time, I am going to stay positive and see how it plays out during the season, one good thing it will do away with a lot of fake cautions, I hope.  Cup racing was a good sport for along time but after Sr. died it has gone down hill.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 24, 2017)

Racing isn't trying to get points, it's coming in first. So long NASCAR.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 24, 2017)

AM1 said:


> Nail in the coffin.



I don't think so at all. NASCAR is a technology based sport and for so long they built standards set on technology and took the driving out of the drivers hands. They're trying to bring that back and if they do, more viewers alike will come back as well.

The new 2017 aero package is going to reduce even more downforce than last year which will bring it back to the drivers. On top of that, the new segmented race concept is going to create 3 mini-races within the race itself and eliminate the points for leading a lap or leading the most laps. That should eliminate some of the complacent driving we've seen in recent years.

All in all, it appears the drivers are liking the new rules package from what I am reading and I am hoping it turns into a positive viewing experience as well. NASCAR came out of the gate strong last year and faltered toward the end to keep viewers entertained. Here's to hoping they finally have a formula figured out.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 24, 2017)

riprap said:


> I wonder why football, baseball or basketball doesn't feel the need to change their format every year?



Apples to oranges. There isn't one sport that has changed from it roots, moreso than stock car racing. This isn't just souped up bootlegging rigs, racing on sand anymore. The amount of aerodynamic engineering that goes into these cars today is probably only second to NASA, and the more it changes, the more it changes the racing. NASCAR has to change to keep up, granted I will agree that here lately, they've been fishing for a formula that works in the 21st century. They'll get it figured out.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 24, 2017)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Racing isn't trying to get points, it's coming in first. So long NASCAR.


   for over 20 years my buddys and I have had a pool   its so simple and reflects a drivers real score Here is a quick review:
You pick your driver
each race their finishing position is noted ( so example  if he finishes in 3races      3  , 15 and 11 his score would be  29   continued throught the season and like golf the dries with the most consistant  finish places  would have the lowerst score   there for he  is the champion
Could not get any easier nor respect a consistent season
Think about it    has worked for 20 years here


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2017)

Sounds convoluted to me. They have been trying for years to make the Championship above winning races. In the early years the points championship was an afterthought. The race was focus. Don't believe that, well just jut watch any season ending race now and there is more discussion about winning the Championship that winning the race.


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been jokingly saying for years that nascar wants to have a pit road/restart competition with a halftime. Now they are going to have three segments. How many races have we seen a late race caution that wasn't needed to make the race more exciting? How about a team like Edwards' who worked their tail off to get out to a big lead for the championship all to have nascar to take it away to have a heart pounding finish and more cautions.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2017)

I have about lost all interest. I live and breathed the sport for several decades. I would watch if over anything else on TV and made quite a few live races through the years. I have been to at least 6 tracks that have not been run on in years. Got about 30 years of Grand National Scenes in the attic. Been to ever active Speedway in the South. I guess I am the type fan they care less about now, and they are going out of there way to prove it.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 25, 2017)

_*'Drivers love new NASCAR format, fans get a look in a month'*_

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/drivers-love-nascar-format-fans-look-month-220622179--nascar.html


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 25, 2017)

NASCAR is dying and the fact is obvious. Look at how hard they looked for a new sponsor before Monster Energy took a historic low price offer that's only a year or two long I believe it was. The market isn't there anymore. Then just look at the scores of empty seats at any given race. I remember when tickets at Bristol were non existent. Now you can just walk up and get as many as you want on race day. Atlanta stands won't get half filled if that. What was wrong with the driver with the best performances, wins, etc throughout the year being the champion? It worked flawlessly for how many years??? 
This is simply another step taken in vain to try and revive a corpse IMO. 

And yes, I was a fan for years. But now I'd just assume watch paint dry than the circus called NASCAR.


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah...The NASCAR drivers love it. They aren't going to throw their bosses under the bus. They are making millions. Where else can they go and drive and make that amount of money?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 25, 2017)

NASCAR will continue to decline into the pit unless and until they get someone to run the business that understands what fans are wanting to see.

HINT:  It ain't a bunch of cookie cutter cars that all look the same running round and round and round for 490 miles, then trying to beat the other guy for 10 miles.

all the old timers knew that rubbin was racin', and when the powers that be fine everybody and his brother because their paint job got scuffed, they are destroying the sport.

I have said it before, and here it is once more.

1.  Let them run all the engine they can build with all the technology they can employ.... 

2.  Cars must match a profile of the production cars they are suppose to represent

3.  If you need to slow them down, do it with tires, not restrictors on the intake.  If everyone has to run a 10in wide tire, they will slow down before they get to the curves.

4.  If a fight breaks out, let it.

5.  Let the drivers settle any disputes on the track.  Won't take much for them to figure out it costs money to run into another car.

6.  One owner, one car.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 25, 2017)

riprap said:


> Yeah...The NASCAR drivers love it. They aren't going to throw their bosses under the bus. They are making millions. Where else can they go and drive and make that amount of money?



That would make sense if they weren't critical of the rules in the recent past.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Jan 25, 2017)

Heres a novel idea..
How about broadcasting the dang races on regular network channels?
Forget about Fox1 and NBCsp and all the other premium pay sports channels..
Its gotten so even when I have a day off and the time or interest(not often) to watch a Nascar race..I will sit down in my recliner and a plate of chicken wings only to find out that..yes,once again I don't get the channel this particular race is being shown on...sigh..

I give up.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 25, 2017)

I think it may make them race harder all race and every race to keep from giving up points. Have to see


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 25, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I think it may make them race harder all race and every race to keep from giving up points. Have to see



That's exactly what I'm thinking. No more leading lap points, no more leading most lap points, no more coming back out from the garage to earn participation points. You earn all your points on the track during the race by racing for the front. No more complacent driving.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2017)

there is no bring back nascar, it is and will always be suckcar now........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2017)

nickel back said:


> there is no bring back nascar, it is and will always be suckcar now........



^^This^^


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 26, 2017)

People have been saying Nascar is dying and wont be around in 5 years since 2004 

It will never be your granddaddy's or even your daddy's Nascar again but Nascar itself is not going anywhere.  I will bet the farm on that one.   On their worst days, they still pack as many fans as most stick and ball sports do.

The product sucks no doubt and is getting worse each year it seems.  I havent followed it much in the last 3 or 4 years really and i was one that went to 2-3 races a year and never missed practice or even qualifying on tv, much less a race.   Now I take naps on Sunday.  Brain France has ruined it and ran off its core base of fans of which i was one.  With that said, Nascar will still be running 200+ and turning left 20 years from now.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 26, 2017)

Super new revised point system :   all pit crew members shoes size is divided against the lap completed   ----------------then the amount of hot dogs eaten in each section is X 3  thus giving a number  which is then  divided by the initials of the driver by 3  equaling a number which is divided by the owners initials ----------- o yes this is going far


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

Walker44 said:


> Super new revised point system :   all pit crew members shoes size is divided against the lap completed   ----------------then the amount of hot dogs eaten in each section is X 3  thus giving a number  which is then  divided by the initials of the driver by 3  equaling a number which is divided by the owners initials ----------- o yes this is going far



...and the driver that can answer the most questions during pre race and answers the most texts during his pit stops will get five bonus points. The tire changers will take a sip of coke between each lug nut. Mandatory red flag every ten laps for driver interviews. No commercials during this time, but 3 commercial breaks during the 10 lap green flag period. Halftime will include superbowl type entertainment.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 27, 2017)

if you want to see a real race, watch the Rolex Daytona 24, this weekend.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 27, 2017)

I used to attend 8-9 races a year.  Bought a fifth wheel camper just to go to race weekends.  Now I usually watch them but delayed on the DVR and x2 on the speed.  If something exciting happens I can stop and watch it.  Takes me maybe an hour to watch a whole race.  I still go to Daytona every year but enjoy the dirt track races at Volusia that week as much or more than the 500.  I still like Darlington and Bristol but miss Rockingham and North Wilkesboro.  I was in college when they has the last race at NW.  Drove during night to get there.  Got a couple of hours of sleep in the car.  Paid more money than I could afford to scalp a ticket......I couldn't get that excited about a race now if I tried.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> if you want to see a real race, watch the Rolex Daytona 24, this weekend.



Maybe it will be one of those close finishes, where the second place car is within 5 laps of winner.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

We could also have a skills challenge.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 27, 2017)

No wonder cousin Carl quit. Going to have to keep an attorney on payroll to figure out these rules


----------



## specialk (Jan 27, 2017)

skeeter24 said:


> ...I was in college when they has the last race at NW.  Drove during night to get there.  Got a couple of hours of sleep in the car.  Paid more money than I could afford to scalp a ticket....



is that when you became a JG fan?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

When they first started the Truck series, they had a halftime break.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

Now they are talking about a one day show, practice qualify and race. We used to like to go a couple of days early and watch them practice. I also like the races where, they would come into Somewhere like Valdosta Georgia on a Saturday night, they would unload take a few laps on the dirt then qualify, and then run the 100 mile race. After the race was over you could go in the pits and talk to any driver you wanted too. Only one that was hard to talk to was Richard Petty, and that was because the line would be a mile long for him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2017)

ISC, Owner of Daytona and several other Nascar tracks reported that earning were down 9.3% last season. They also reported that 3 of the 20 races run on their tracks do not have a sponsor for this year.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 30, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> People have been saying Nascar is dying and wont be around in 5 years since 2004
> 
> It will never be your granddaddy's or even your daddy's Nascar again but Nascar itself is not going anywhere.  I will bet the farm on that one.   On their worst days, they still pack as many fans as most stick and ball sports do.
> 
> The product sucks no doubt and is getting worse each year it seems.  I havent followed it much in the last 3 or 4 years really and i was one that went to 2-3 races a year and never missed practice or even qualifying on tv, much less a race.   Now I take naps on Sunday.  Brain France has ruined it and ran off its core base of fans of which i was one.  With that said, Nascar will still be running 200+ and turning left 20 years from now.



I wouldn't bet on this.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 30, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> I wouldn't bet on this.



I would.  Ive been hearing Nascar is dying about as long as Ive been hearing Jesus is coming soon


----------



## nickel back (Jan 30, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> I would.  Ive been hearing Nascar is dying about as long as Ive been hearing Jesus is coming soon



it is dying and is dead to many that once watched when ever it was on or in town.

nascar is nothing of what it once was


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> ISC, Owner of Daytona and several other Nascar tracks reported that earning were down 9.3% last season. They also reported that 3 of the 20 races run on their tracks do not have a sponsor for this year.



and that is just what they are telling you.  It is worse than that.

You should see what sponsorship dollars have done for the cars.  Back when I was involved with NAPA and had a little insight into the game, sponsoring Michael Waltrip was 16mil a year, plus track sponsorships, plus track suites, plus appearance fees, etc, etc and so on.

Monster Drinks just got the sponsorship of the ENTIRE SERIES for 20 mil a year, with a 2 year agreement.  

Shoot, in the 90's NASCAR wouldn't have looked sideways at a 2 year agreement, especially for 20 mil.  You can believe that Busch was even paying more than that for the "little league" racing.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 30, 2017)

nickel back said:


> it is dying and is dead to many that once watched when ever it was on or in town.
> 
> nascar is nothing of what it once was



Point taken    Im actually one of those you speak of and in no way was I trying to imply that Nascar is even a shell of what it use to be.     I just dont think Nascar is gonna totally shut down.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 30, 2017)

Used to have a book back in the early 2000s all about NASCAR  and how Junior Johnson   has French meet the Winston reps over lunch and they made an offer to sponsor the cup
Seems a long time ago but honestly look what the current management has done even on a local level
Wife went to Emory and we would always come down here in March for her birthday   The race would always get rained out and I saw lots of races free on Monday  ( big thing them was BUCKSHOT JONES ) anyway  to be brief the dumped that ATL race in March ( bad weather ) and moved it to Sept ( no more championship )     saying it would be better attendance ------- Now no more Sept Race   So what do they do   MOVE IT BACK TO MARCH !!!!!!!!    , Where it was orginally moved from due to poor weather------------   Look its a sinking ship  Too Bad it was a great sport --- now its just filler on paid sports networks


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 31, 2017)

specialk said:


> is that when you became a JG fan?



No I met Gordon in 92 at Atlanta.  He took the time to chat with me and my buddy, whose uncle was crew chief for Dennis Setzer.  Seemed like a nice guy.  When Davey died the following summer I became a Gordon fan.....Gordon winning that last race a NW was pretty awesome though


----------



## specialk (Jan 31, 2017)

skeeter24 said:


> No I met Gordon in 92 at Atlanta.  He took the time to chat with me and my buddy, whose uncle was crew chief for Dennis Setzer.  Seemed like a nice guy.  When Davey died the following summer I became a Gordon fan.....Gordon winning that last race a NW was pretty awesome though



 pretty awesome what he did at the rolex this year....


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> I would.  Ive been hearing Nascar is dying about as long as Ive been hearing Jesus is coming soon



Both are true, but you didn't hear Nascar was dying in the late 90's and early 2000. You heard it was the fastest growing sport in the country with a huge fan base. Why do you think Fox and NBC got involved. They saw dollar signs, not that they felt the need for Nascar fans to be able to watch more races on free TV. The networks do all they can on social media to make the Earnhardt Sr. fan base hold on a little longer. The day of good ole boys driving and winning in Nascar are over. Nobody for your typical nascar fan to identify with. They're not going to spend their hard earned money to watch the spoiled punks race and let nascar manipulate finishes with phantom late race cautions when their driver has worked hard to get a big lead.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2017)

Charter teams was one more nail in the coffin for me. Why they have the 125 mile qualifying races is beyond me. Only talking about 4 or 5 spots. Most of the pretty boys guaranteed a place on the grid regardless.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 31, 2017)

skeeter24 said:


> No I met Gordon in 92 at Atlanta.  He took the time to chat with me and my buddy, whose uncle was crew chief for Dennis Setzer.  Seemed like a nice guy.  When Davey died the following summer I became a Gordon fan.....Gordon winning that last race a NW was pretty awesome though



Actually, same exact with me. I loved being the lone JG fan in a sea of Earnhardt.  I also like taking their lunch money week in and week out!  Had a 28 sticker on one side of the back window and a 24 on the other. 

I tuned into the last race of 15 just to see him go out. Did not even as much as slow down the remote on a race last year. That is one race in two seasons. Good riddance.


----------

